# Official 2012-13 Blackout Dates



## TML (Jul 1, 2011)

This seems to have slipped below my radar, but I just found out that Amtrak has posted its official list of 2012-13 blackout dates on March 30, 2011:

February 17, 2012

February 20, 2012

April 5-6, 2012

April 9, 2012

May 25, 2012

August 31, 2012

September 3, 2012

October 5, 2012

November 20-21, 2012

November 24-26, 2012

December 20-23, 2012

December 26-30, 2012

January 2, 2013

I noticed several things:

-It amazes me that they're still blacking out only the front ends of Memorial Day & Columbus Day weekends.

-Instead of Easter Sunday, Maundy Thursday is now blacked out instead.

-Because July 4th falls on a Wednesday in 2012, there are no blackout dates associated with that particular holiday.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 1, 2011)

What's October 5, 2012?




That's usually around the time of The Gathering, right!


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 2, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> What's October 5, 2012?
> 
> 
> 
> That's usually around the time of The Gathering, right!


Columbus Day I believe. No clue why that's a blackout date.


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 2, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > What's October 5, 2012?
> ...


Several of us will be boarding the Coast Starlight on October 5th for our trip to Seattle

for Gathering V and will be using AGR points. Are you certain it is a Black-Out date??


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 2, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Oct 5th 20*12. * I think I read that the blackout this year is Oct 7th??


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you, Amtrak Blue. I was about to call Amtrak to change my CS leg from AGR to Paid.

That definately would have been a *Wrong Turn!!*


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 2, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> Thank you, Amtrak Blue. I was about to call Amtrak to change my CS leg from AGR to Paid.
> 
> That definately would have been a *Wrong Turn!!*


:hi: You're quite welcomed. I'd hate for anyone to make a wrong turn (especially if it costs $$).


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 2, 2011)

But Penny may still make a *wrong turn*!



That's why a bunch of us are riding up from LAX to SEA on the CS with her - just to make sure she gets on (and stays on) the right train!


----------



## pennyk (Jul 2, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> But Penny may still make a *wrong turn*!
> 
> 
> 
> That's why a bunch of us are riding up from LAX to SEA on the CS with her - just to make sure she gets on (and stays on) the right train!



Thanks - Sometimes I need a little help from my friends. :lol:

BTW - a good way to avoid blackout dates is to become Select Plus!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 2, 2011)

pennyk said:


> BTW - a good way to avoid blackout dates is to become Select Plus!!!


True, Select+ does offer "rulebusters" - but they are *DOUBLE* the regular rate of redemption! (Thus a 3 zone bedroom award would be 100K, not 50K!



Too much for my blood!)


----------



## pennyk (Jul 3, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > BTW - a good way to avoid blackout dates is to become Select Plus!!!
> ...


 WOW, I had no idea the points were doubled. Thanks Dave for setting me straight. I guess Select Plus is not as great as I thought it was - but it is still pretty good.


----------



## gatelouse (Apr 19, 2012)

Didn't realize that rule busters applied to LD sleeper travel either. Last check, they were only good for coach and Acela (J and F, go figure).

Edit - whoa...that's an old thread I bumped up. Oops.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 20, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> Didn't realize that rule busters applied to LD sleeper travel either. Last check, they were only good for coach and Acela (J and F, go figure).


They don't. There is no such thing as a rule buster for sleepers. They are blacked out no matter what one's status.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 20, 2012)

AlanB said:


> gatelouse said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't realize that rule busters applied to LD sleeper travel either. Last check, they were only good for coach and Acela (J and F, go figure).
> ...


I don't believe there are Rule Buster awards for Acela, Special Route, or trips covering more than one zone either.


----------



## gatelouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I just checked--rule busters are available for one-zone coach and business, NE zone coach and business, and Acela business and first.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 20, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> I just checked--rule busters are available for one-zone coach and business, NE zone coach and business, and Acela business and first.


Are the Acela Rule Busters only available by phone? They do not show as a choice on the AGR website, while the others are shown.


----------



## gatelouse (Apr 20, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> gatelouse said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked--rule busters are available for one-zone coach and business, NE zone coach and business, and Acela business and first.
> ...


At least for me, you need to log in and hit the Redeem tab to see them. When not logged in as a S+ member, I don't see them either.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 21, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > gatelouse said:
> ...


Poking around the AGR website, I did find the Acela Rule Buster awards, plus Rule Busters for two and three zone coach awards and two zone business class awards. Of course, I'm AGR Dirt (and will always be), so it is all a moot point for me.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> Columbus Day I believe. No clue why that's a blackout date.


It's a three-day weekend for government workers and teachers. Lots of people take little vacations that weekend.


----------



## amamba (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Columbus Day I believe. No clue why that's a blackout date.
> ...


I always have off for Columbus Day.


----------

